# Water for Firebrats?



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been keeping firebrats for about a year now, and find them a fantastic food source (for the frogs, not me!).

I'm planning on upgrading to bigger production, but want advice with it. 

I currently keep them in 2pint pots, with a cloth under a tight fitting lid with the middle cut out. Inside a bit of cardboard egg box, lump of cotton wool, and lots of fish food. They seem to be producing well...

When looking at going bigger, the only site I found said about 50-60% humidity.

Mine are kept ontop of the klemmeri spot light, fed fish food, and recieve NO water at all...


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We have ours in 10 gallon tanks with a piece of acrylic on top. They are also on top of light fixtures. We put paper towels in the bottom in layers. It is full of cardboard tubes. We have a small(3"x3") plastic container in each 10 gallon with a piece of aqua foam in it. We very rarely put water in it, maybe once a month if we remember. If there is condensation on the sides of the tank, it is too humid and can cause a culture crash. We have found that water is not a necessity with these bugs. And, yes, they are a great food source.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

how fast are they reproducing?


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a good picture of a firebrat? I looked on the ineternet but everything I saw looked like a silverfish... Which all the silverfish I've seen here are much too large to feed to dart frogs.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

snooknfrogs said:


> Does anyone have a good picture of a firebrat? I looked on the ineternet but everything I saw looked like a silverfish... Which all the silverfish I've seen here are much too large to feed to dart frogs.


Firebrats are closely related to silverfish, though they are smaller. 

Many darts will consume them, some prefer the young ones over the older ones.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are some firebrats on some cardboard tubes for size reference.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

As I asked earlier, how fast do they reproduce for you, Stacey? How often are you feeding them out?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Firebrat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sounds like they breed similar to crickets Doug.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Doug, it takes about 6 months to get the culture established. They are an occasional feeder, not every feeding. I feed them to the terribilis, bassleri, geckos, and smaller ones to the tincs and a few others. You just feed them fish food. I take the cardboard roll and shake it into the cup for feeding. They are so easy, but you do have to patient in getting them established. HAving two cultures helps as well. Feed from one for a few weeks, then switch.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pics and info guys... I see them down here all the time but I always assumed they were silver fish. When I'm out looking for snakes in the spring time they are under rugs and pieces of tin. Maybe I'll try and catch some and try culturing them........


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for info all.

Any pics as inspiration?!


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone interested in selling some firebrats? I am looking to pick some up..


----------

